# Eintragen GCC optimierungen sowie Infos zur CPU

## daniel

Hi,

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich bei der Gentoo Installation die GCC optimierungen permanent eintragen kann. 

Ich würde gerne die Installation mit dem neuen GCC 3.1 durchführen und bräuchte daher noch ein paar Beispiele für performante GCC options für 

Duron "alt" 

Duron "neu (ab 1200 Mhz mit Athlon XP vergleichbar) 

Athlon 

Evtl. wäre das für andere User für die Intel Schiene genauso interessant.

Kann jemand helfen ?

Gruss,

Daniel

----------

## Coogee

 *daniel wrote:*   

> Ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich bei der Gentoo Installation die GCC optimierungen permanent eintragen kann. 

 

Einstellbar im berühmten File /etc/make.conf

Außerdem gibt es -zig Forumsbeiträge darüber.

Und: RTFM...

 *daniel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde gerne die Installation mit dem neuen GCC 3.1 durchführen und bräuchte daher noch ein paar Beispiele für performante GCC options für... 

 

Das Herumspielen mit den GCC-flags bringt nicht viel, höchstens 5 %. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit aber, daß das System instabil wird, steigt extrem an.

Die (voreingestellte) Optimierung -O3 ist der beste Kompromiß zwischen Performance und Stabilität.

Darüber gibt es auch viele Beiträge im GCC3-Forum...

----------

## daniel

Hi,

Sorry. Hast natürlich recht. Ich eumel hab das echt in der Doku übersehen. 

Viele Gruesse,

Daniel

----------

## Beforegod

 *Coogee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Herumspielen mit den GCC-flags bringt nicht viel, höchstens 5 %. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit aber, daß das System instabil wird, steigt extrem an.
> 
> Die (voreingestellte) Optimierung -O3 ist der beste Kompromiß zwischen Performance und Stabilität.
> ...

 

Wowowow..

-O3 ist schon eine ziemlich derbe Optimierung (bei Gcc 3.1)

der beste Kompromiss ist -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer 

ansonsten nur -O3 was aber auch einige Probleme mit sich zieht!

----------

